# The Decay of Detroit



## gfilmlocations (Sep 19, 2017)

Credit: https://globalfilmlocations.net/


----------



## HughieD (Sep 19, 2017)

It was a book on Detroit that first got me into urbex. Enjoyed those before and after pix. Thank you...


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2017)

Apologies, meant to move this thread not delete it! The rise and fall of detroit is a fascinating story.


----------



## the_delta_force (Sep 20, 2017)

HughieD said:


> It was a book on Detroit that first got me into urbex. Enjoyed those before and after pix. Thank you...



Can you give me the name of the book please?


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 22, 2017)

Interesting report

I've heard exploring Detroit is quite a hardcore experience... and not for beginners


----------



## wolfism (Sep 23, 2017)

the_delta_force said:


> Can you give me the name of the book please?



Not sure which one Hughie was referring to, but there are a few good ones, including "Detroit Disassembled" by Andrew Moore, and "The Ruins of Detroit" by Marchand & Meffre. Amazon's prices are outrageous so I would have a hunt on other bookselling websites if you're keen to buy one for yourself.


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 25, 2017)

I was reading recently that the authorities in Detroit were moving the remaining people out of nearly abandoned areas then pulling down the houses for potential redevelopment.


----------



## mookster (Sep 26, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Interesting report
> 
> I've heard exploring Detroit is quite a hardcore experience... and not for beginners



It's certainly an experience - I was there in April, it's a fantastic city but yes not for the faint hearted. Tonnes of stuff to explore but most of it is in generally very bad/dangerous areas so you need a good experienced group with your wits about you at all times.

I love the city, it's utterly, totally bonkers in the best way.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh shit!!!


----------

